#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Binnenkant VIBE 15 SUB

## Rolandino

Vandaag een Vibe 15 open  geschroefd om de binnenkant te bekijken en ik was erg verbaasd over de bouw.

Ik dacht dat het een frontloaded reflexkast was maar ik heb het idee dat het niet is omdat de woofer ongeveer halverwege de kast zit en daarvoor een soort van hoorn zit.

De woofer halverwege geplaatst ken ik van het AD systeem maar de soort hoorn hiervoor snap ik niet helemaal.

Het is een kopie van de Mackie SWA1501

Heb foto's gemaakt maar kan ze nu niet plaatsen omdat ik mijn datakabel kwijt ben om aan mijn laptop te hangen. Dus deze komen snel.

Verder ben ik voor het geld erg tevreden over deze kompakte baskast.

Heb er nu 4 in gebruik samen met de vibe 12 en ben er erg van onder de indruk.

----------


## amigo

wij hebben een vibe 18 sub van de eerste generatie en daar zie je de woofer gewoon van voor zitten.

wij zijn daar ook wel heel tevreden van 

Mvg Luc

----------


## Rolandino

Wie goed zoekt vindt wat !

Hierbij de foto's :





Het lijkt sprekend op de Mackie wat ik al aangaf.

Zeg hiermee niet natuurlijk dat het de kwaliteit heeft als een MAckie heb deze nog nooit gehoord maar de klank van de VIBE sub valt echt niet tegen of je kunt beter zeggen is waanzinnig tegenover de prijs ( 249,00 in BTW ) !

Op de eerste foto zie je de VIBE12 top staan. Zo kun je de maat van het subje een beetje zien.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het lijkt een soort van bandpass kast te zijn.

----------


## Rolandino

Bij AD zit de speaker ook halverwege de kast maar zonder dat de voorkant dicht is een met die soort van hoorngeladen poort ?

Die opening is een klein hoorntje zoals bv je bij een driver gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als hoorn doet dit weinig, daar is hij veel te kort voor, enige dat ik dus kan bedenken is dat ze een soort voorkamer gecreëerd hebben waarmee het een bandpass is geworden.
Maar wat maakt het uit als je er tevreden over bent?

----------


## salsa

Het lijkt me idd een 6e order Band Pass principe, waarbij er getracht is minder poort geruis te verkrijgen d.m.v een flare poort.

De Mackie kasten klinken niet verkeerd, deze VIBE kasten heb ik nog nooit gehoord.

----------


## Rolandino

Maakt ook niets uit maar vond het verrassend van de bouw.

mij is verteld dat het een kopie van Dynacord zou zijn van de planar wave kast ( ook de 18" versie )

Dan is het totaal verrassend als je dit aantreft.

Klank is goed ZEKER voor de prijs dus zeur ik er niet over.

Ben alleen benieuwd wat achter dit idee zit omdat het ook bij mackie gebruikt word. Het zal een werking hebben maar welke ?

----------


## salsa

De Dynacord is een iets andere kast, waarbij de lengte van de hoorn een stuk langer is dan die VIBE zonder baspoort.
Nee, de 18sound bouwplan van een 21 inch subwoofer heeft meer van het VIBE principe dan de Dynacord PWH bin.

Dave

----------


## Rolandino

ik vind van dit vibe subje en zijn lage prijs veel laag afkomen.

Heb meerdere kastjes gehad in deze prijsklasse maar weinig druk.

Gebruik hem tot 100hz en gaat prima.

Heb er nu 4 ( 2 per kant ) maar ga er nog 4 bijnemen denk ik dan draai ik met 4 subs per kant en 2x vibe 12 tops.

Toch een aardig setje zo voor weinig geld.

Stuur de set aan met de QSC GX5 versterkers en gebruik de ingebouwde crossover en werkt goed.

----------


## Rolandino

Niemand die mij kan uitleggen waarom dit flarehoorntje ervoor zit ?

Of moet ik het gewoon zien als een reflexpoort van de voorkamer ?

----------


## salsa

Goh, volgens mij heb ik dit toch gewoon geschreven???

Lees nog eens vanaf het begin.....

Kom je er niet uit? Bel dan even naar de verdeler zelf of rechtstreeks naar de fabrikant.

Dave

----------


## Rolandino

Dat het geen nut heeft, dat kan ik begrijpen als ik naar JB kijk maar Mackie heeft "dezelfde" kast en dat is dan ook voor de sier ?

Salsa zegt dat deze flarepoort is voor de ruis van de reflexpoort te onderdrukken. Of begrijp ik het verkeerd ? 

Dat het een bandpaskast is begrijp ik speaker heeft immers een voor en achterkamer.

Als ik Beglec deze vraag stel wordt er verteld dat het een basreflex is ! 

Dat is het dus niet ?

----------


## drummerke

Heb die speaker 6 maand geleden al eens opengeschroefd en is inderdaad een kopie van de oude mackie swa 1501. Klinkt zeker niet slecht maar geeft ook wel dezelfde eigenschappen als de mackie. Voor zijn prijs zeker ok.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer noem je iets een bandpass en wanneer een basreflex?
Mijn subs noem ik basreflex maar door de opstelling van de speakers is het eigenlijk ook een bandpass.

----------


## salsa

Bandpass:

Vaak een twee of meerdere kamer (chambers) waarbij de kamers duidelijk afgesteld zijn op een specifieke geluids frequentie band.
De soort toegepaste poort doet er niet veel aan toe, kan een sleuf zijn, poorten rond,vierkant,ovaal enz.

MusicXtra, wat maakt jouw kast dan een Bandpass??

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bandpass:
> MusicXtra, wat maakt jouw kast dan een Bandpass??
> 
> Dave



Lees je eigen omschrijving en je weet het. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Een Banpass typeert zich door dat het aan beide kamers een beperkte bandbreedte weergave heeft.
V.b, een NEXO LS500, de ene kamer is getuned op 90Hz en de andere op 40Hz.
Het kan nog oplopen maar een frequentie van 200Hz komt daar echt niet fatsoenlijk uit.

Een kast waarbij er luidsprekers geplaats zijn zoals een SB1000 van EAW, kunnen niet gezien worden als Bandpass omdat de 'voorkamer' niet bestaat en de frequentie enorm omhoog kan gaan.
Dit staat niet tot de discussie of dit nu wel of niet de toepassing kan zijn van de eventuele gebruikte luidsprekers.

Persoonlijk vindt ik dat je kan spreken over een bandpass wanneer je de kast kan gebruiken zonder een crossover, immers de kast zou door z'n bandpass principe zelf moeten werken.

Welke laagkasten refereer jij je van jezelf? Misschien heb ik het fout..

----------


## teunos

> Welke laagkasten refereer jij je van jezelf? Misschien heb ik het fout..



Waarschijnlijk naar zijn eigen dubbel 18 bassen. Hierbij zitten de speakers onder een hoek in een V gemonteerd om een compact ontwerp te behouden. De hoeveelheid lucht in de V resoneert ook als een kamer, waardoor het in feite een bandpass is. Maar aangezien het niet een duidelijk (berekende) afgestemde kamer betreft, en omdat de efficientie van die resonantie waarschijnlijk vrij laag is, denk ik ook dat Bas-reflex de betere benoeming is voor dit type kast.

----------


## djspeakertje

@Teunos:

Zou dat ook werken als je die hoek een = maakt in plaats van een V, dus de speakers recht tegen elkaar in laten "blazen", in plaats van onder een "V hoek" naar buiten? Met de basspoorten niet in dezelfde panelen als de speakers, maar in de voorkant (haaks op het paneel van de luidsprekers)? Want ik zit al een tijd lang in mn hoofd met een (onmogelijk?) ontwerp voor een 4*18" kast... Die zal er de komende jaren nog niet gaan komen, maar het houdt me al een tijd bezig om een diepe sub met kleine footprint (van voren) te ontwerpen en misschien (als ik een baan vindt die beter verdiend dan mijn krantenwijk) te gaan realiseren. 

Misschien dan ook nog een 4*12" "kickbin" erbij, als het principe werkt. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/EQ1495/G...02594498391154
http://picasaweb.google.com/EQ1495/G...02604728733410

Ik heb nog geen simulaties gedaan (ik heb WinISD) omdat ik er nog niet helemaal achter ben hoe dat programma nou werkt. Afmetingen maken weinig uit, want je zoekt natuurlijk een kast voor bij je speaker, en niet andersom. Als ik wat meer ervaring heb met de software en een keer de tijd heb om uitgebreid te gaan zitten invoeren en simuleren en er komt iets bruikbaars uit laat ik dat natuurlijk weten.


Daan

----------


## teunos

> @Teunos:
> 
> Zou dat ook werken als je die hoek een = maakt in plaats van een V, dus de speakers recht tegen elkaar in laten "blazen", in plaats van onder een "V hoek" naar buiten? Met de basspoorten niet in dezelfde panelen als de speakers, maar in de voorkant (haaks op het paneel van de luidsprekers)? Want ik zit al een tijd lang in mn hoofd met een (onmogelijk?) ontwerp voor een 4*18" kast... Die zal er de komende jaren nog niet gaan komen, maar het houdt me al een tijd bezig om een diepe sub met kleine footprint (van voren) te ontwerpen en misschien (als ik een baan vindt die beter verdiend dan mijn krantenwijk) te gaan realiseren. 
> 
> Misschien dan ook nog een 4*12" "kickbin" erbij, als het principe werkt. 
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - spiekerfreak - geluid/licht
> Picasa Web Albums - spiekerfreak - geluid/licht
> 
> ...



wat je dan overhoudt is waarschijnlijk een heel normaal (simuleerbaar) bp kastje. of het nut heeft betwijfel ik, wordt een heel log kastje denk ik. maar mijn accu is  zo leeg. einde post

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik refereer inderdaad naar de dubbel 18" die ik zelf ontworpen heb, wat Teunos hierover schrijft is ook correct, de voorste kamer is verder niet berekend als bandpass maar zal strikt gezien (bij een frequentie die ver buiten het gebruiksgebied ligt) wel als zodanig werken.
Ik denk dat voor de sub waar dit topic over gaat hetzelfde geldt.
Overigens spreek je al van een bandpass wanneer de uittreed opening van het geluid kleiner is dan het conusoppervlak en dat is in beide gevallen zo.

----------


## Big Bang

@ speakertje. Als het al werkt (en ik ben zeker geen pro luidspreker  bouwer) dan zouden in ieder geval de achterste twee drivers een andere  processing (en dus gescheiden achterkamer) nodig hebben t.o.v. de eerste  twee. De looptijd naar voren is gewoon anders voor de achterste als voor de voorste.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is helemaal niet gezegd, even ervan uitgaande dat het niet zo'n open constructie blijft zoals het op de tekening is, zijn de looptijdverschillen van de drivers onderling in de kast helemaal niet relevant. Deze drivers brengen de lucht in de kast aan het trillen en niet de drivers zelf maar de opening van de kast wordt dan het 'afstralend oppervlak'.

----------


## salsa

Ik zou jouw kasten MusicXtra eerder betitelen als 'half frontloaded' bass reflex, je kan bij jouw kasten niet echt praten over een voorkamer, misschien meer als een korte hoorn waarbij de compressie behoorlijk hoog is.

Bekijk eens de typische Bandpass kasten, daarbij is vaak echt sprake van gesloten kamers met poorten.
4e order, 6e order, 8e order gedragen met de impedantie curve een stuk anders.
Zelfs de EV MTL-2 gedraagt zich gewoon als een bass reflex, misschien het zelfde gedrag als jouw dubbel 18 inch kasten.

Overigens doel ik absoluut niet op matige klank, dat zal bij jouw kasten ongetwijfeld helemaal goed zitten!!

Dave

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dat is helemaal niet gezegd, even ervan uitgaande dat het niet zo'n open constructie blijft zoals het op de tekening is, zijn de looptijdverschillen van de drivers onderling in de kast helemaal niet relevant. Deze drivers brengen de lucht in de kast aan het trillen en niet de drivers zelf maar de opening van de kast wordt dan het 'afstralend oppervlak'.



Je bedoelt dat de voorkant dichter wordt? (en dan met name de grote poort in het midden)? Want ik lees her en der op internet dat bij zowel 4th als 6th order bandpass de poorten zo groot mogelijk moeten zijn om poortruis te voorkomen.

En zou het ook mogelijk zijn om dmv aparte aansturing van de achterste drivers een cardioide setup te maken in de kast zoals die nu is (op de tekening)? Zodat je zowel een "2x2 cardioide" als een "4x1 normale" setup te maken in dezelfde kast? (met 4x1 bedoel ik 4 drivers die hetzelfde doen, met 2x2 bedoel ik 2 keer 2 drivers die per paar iets anders doen).


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zou jouw kasten MusicXtra eerder betitelen als  'half frontloaded' bass reflex, je kan bij jouw kasten niet echt praten  over een voorkamer, misschien meer als een korte hoorn waarbij de  compressie behoorlijk hoog is.



Wat ik bedoel is dat het, door de constructie weliswaar als een bandpass  bestempeld kan worden maar dat afstemfrequentie (voor zover je daarvan  mag spreken in dit geval) ver buiten het gebruiksgebied zal liggen  waardoor hij uiteindelijk als een 'normale' basreflex zal functioneren.

@DJSpeakertje: Die 'poort' in het midden noem ik geen poort maar gewoon een kast zonder front. De poort in een basreflex of bandpass kast is altijd afgestemd op een frequentie, dit is de resonantiefrequentie van de luchtmassa in de kast. Hoe groter en/of korter de poort, des te hoger de frequentie en vice versa. In jouw geval is die poort dus oneindig kort en heel groot dus, als er al een resonantiefrequentie van de luchtmassa is dan is die heel erg hoog en dus onbruikbaar.
Als je in dezelfde kast de drivers als een cardoide aan gaat sturen, dus met delaytijden gaat werken zal het inderdaad als een cardoide werken maar dan voor alles buiten de kast. Er zal dus volledige uitdoving in de kast zelf plaatsvinden en daar zit je vast niet op te wachten. :Big Grin: 
Een cardoide sub heeft de speakers die verschillende looptijden hebben altijd in aparte compartimenten zitten.

----------

